
Amazon EC2 Basics For Python Programmers - farmer
http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-prefer-debian-and-python-over-fedora-and-java/
======
joshwa
Where is the "rails" of EC2? A set of images with all the headaches solved and
management baked in?

Mysql clustering/replication? rails/mongrel scaling? memcached? crash
recovery/backup?

~~~
wmf
A few companies are working on that, but I don't think the results will be
free.

<http://rightscale.com/> <http://www.enomalism.com/>

